
Google Wave's Best Use Cases - fogus
http://lifehacker.com/5381219/google-waves-best-use-cases
======
jimboyoungblood
Wave sounds like a classic case of a solution searching for a problem.

~~~
unalone
Gonna have to disagree with you there. Wave solves a slew of little nagging
issues I have with other mediums all in one go.

~~~
jimboyoungblood
So are you actively using it? If so, what for?

------
motoko
I don't understand how a more powerful message system will make email as
"asynchronous queue of messages" obsolete.

As far as I know, gmail is a surface abstraction of wave between Google's
private servers.

I do understand that most email tools suck, but that is the fault of the tools
and email culture, not "asynchronous queue of messages."

------
amichail
Focusing just on collaboration would limit its market.

They should add reddit-like features for public waves.

~~~
TrevorJ
Public waves will need some heavy hitting filtering tools to be handy, you are
right about that.

Tangential note: I've noticed your comment and a few other comments being
downvoted out of disagreement lately - as per the guidelines and for the sake
of rich discussions, if you disagree with a comment it would be great if you
could reply to it rather than just downvote it - that we we all get the
benefit of your particular viewpoint and it contributes to the discussion.

------
gord
My impression : 'Google Wave is nice to Kittens'. We all like kittens, right?

I replaced 'Google Wave' by 'Plone' or 'Blog' and the meaning seemed to be
preserved... are they the same thing?

~~~
TheSOB88
PLONE?? I don't know what that is, but that sounds like the next big thing in
communications.

------
Flemlord
I'm interested in using it for software company support. I see it (possibly)
replacing blog comments, forums and on-line chat.

